
Aurum.js powerful JavaScript library. Incredibly fast - vaneri2007
https://aurumjs.org/
======
lpilot
Powerful and fast at doing what? From the title it could be solving
differential equations or drawing phalluses on my screen.

------
ryanar
This title is pure clickbait and gives no information about what Aurum.js is.

~~~
vaneri2007
Thid librarybis one of my friendd that deserved to be known.

His library is yet an other DOM rendering library but that is way faster thn
other common libraries when dealing with lots of dom elements. It deserved to
be checked and tested. A benchamrk is coming soon!

------
valuearb
Premature optimizations

------
jdmg94
so this is a React clone...much powerful, such fast

